# Net cages?



## jonpat83 (Apr 30, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where I can get the pop up net cages, i've tried loads of sites and I cant find them on ebay either :?:


----------



## 13ollox (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.virginiacheeseman.co.uk. try her mate ! hopefully its the kinda pop-up cage you want !!

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2006)

The one I have is intended to be some type of laundry bag. Works great as a net cage.


----------



## julian camilo (Apr 30, 2006)

also i dont know if you have them up in fife but down here you walk down most outer london high-streets and theres lots of pound shops (well, not everythings a pound, but its those kind of general purpose cheap shops that sell everything) and they usually sell these pop up net cages/baskets with a zip panel for access, theyre perfect for mantids and rearing nymphs and whatnot. i think theyre actualy sold for laundry though. so yeh if you can find the equivalent, theyre very cheap and a good size. although obviously there are net cages made specifically for insects and stuff which are more expensive, the ones in the site above look suitable.

edit: when i started writing my reply, ricks hadnt been posted, so yeh sorry to reiterate the point.


----------



## Ian (May 1, 2006)

Unfortunately, Virginia isn't making them any more. After however many years of making these wonderful nets, I think she decided to there wasn't really a profit to be made on them as such...

Although, if you look around various entomological suppliers, you will see they also stock them. They call them butterfly nets? I think.


----------



## jonpat83 (May 1, 2006)

thanx everyone, I went to 99p shop(must be scottish version of pound shop) and got some today


----------



## ThrAwNy (May 4, 2006)

I've noticed before that Deshawn was selling them on his website store

check the link below, I think it's exactly what you are looking for

http://www.mantiskingdom.com/mantisstore/p...6e3d0c4768ce621


----------



## yen_saw (May 4, 2006)

The net cage is good for keeping bunch of hatchling and mating purpose. But food like crickets and even praying mantis can chew through the net cage. Unless it is made of really fine and hard thread.

I have traded mantis for net cages from Christopher who is the owner of live monarch website.

http://www.livemonarch.com/index.htm

I believed Deshawn get his net cage from him.


----------

